# Creamsicle molly ready to have babies



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok I have a creamsicle molly that is ready to give birth, her belly is quite swollen where she looks like she's going to burst I have her in this two way birthing thing, apparently the babies will fall to the bottom. I had a dalmation molly that gave birth, and hers looked bigger then what the bottom looks like. How can I tell what size the babies would be? Or when she would start?


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

they would probley be a bunch of small ones or 3-6 big ones.my platies and mollies usually have 1 a day but they are big!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I read somewhere that mollies get too big for breeding boxes. If you have to keep her in their then don't keep her in it for very long


----------

